# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Column: Hart- en vaatziekten voorkomen zonder geneesmiddelen!

## FRANCOIS580

Samen met kanker zijn slagaderverkalking en hart- en vaatziekten doodsoorzaak nummer één. Niet alleen in ons land maar in alle geïndustrialiseerde landen. Een ongezonde voeding en een gebrek aan levensnoodzakelijke lichaamsbeweging liggen aan de basis van deze welvaartsziekten. De laatste jaren gaat alle aandacht naar een te hoog cholesterolgehalte als grootste boosdoener voor zowel hartziekten als vaatziekten. Dat houdt gevaren in, want er zijn zoveel meer oorzaken van deze levensbedreigende aandoeningen. Ondanks hun ernstig karakter kan je veel zelf doen om hart- en vaatziekten te voorkomen, zelfs zonder geneesmiddelen. Er bestaan inderdaad voldoende natuurlijke middelen ter preventie van hart- en vaatziekten!

We kunnen uiteraard niet alle oorzaken van hart- en vaatziekten preventief behandelen. Zo zijn beide aandoeningen in sommige gevallen erfelijk bepaald en spelen ook leeftijd en geslacht een belangrijke rol. Daarnaast zijn vele factoren die bijdragen tot het ontstaan en de ontwikkeling van slagaderverkalking die we wel in de hand hebben. Naast een ongezonde voeding en een schrijnend gebrek aan lichaamsdbeweging zijn ook stress, overgewicht, diabetes, roken en slechte leef- en eetgewoonten verantwoordelijk voor het toenemend aantal hart- en vaatziekten. Eén voor één factoren waar we zelf heel wat kunnen aan doen. Een te hoge bloeddruk, te dik bloed, en een te hoog gehalte aan homocysteïne (een van de vele vrije radicalen die ons ziek maken), lipoproteïne en triglyceriden zijn andere, meetbare oorzaken van slagaderverkalking en hart- en vaatziekten. Een te hoge dosis slechte LDL cholesterol is dus slechts één oorzaak van de vele. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek bracht recent echter aan het licht dat er aan onze vaatwanden veel meer schadelijke calcium aanwezig is dan… cholesterol.

*Gefermenteerde knoflook*
Gefermenteerde knoflook is bij ons nog veel te weinig gekend en nochtans belangrijk bij de preventie van slagaderverkalking en hart- en vaatziekten. Gefermenteerde knoflook ontstaat door uitsluitend biologisch gekweekte knoflook gedurende een periode van maar liefst twintig maanden te laten rijpen. De talrijke en bijzonder irriterende zwavelverbindingen in knoflook rijk worden gedurende dit langdurig rijpingsproces omgezet in niet- irriterende en toch nog actieve zwavelverbindingen. Het poeder dat op deze manier ointstaat is volkomen reukloos. De gezondheidsvoordelen van deze gefermenteerde knoflook zijn zoveel groter dan het gewone knoflook. De geneeskracht en heilzame werking van deze gefermenteerde knoflook werd door maar liefst zeshonderd wetenschappelijke studies bewezen. De voordelen van deze gefermenteerde knoflook zijn niet minnetjes:

• *Natuurlijke bloedverdunner:* gefermenteerde knoflook zorgt er voor dat het verkleven van je bloedplaatjes aan de vaatwand sterk verminderd. Het verkleven van deze bloedplaatjes is de belangrijkste oorzaak van trombose, hart- en herseninfarct.

• *Slechte LDL- cholesterol:* bij het gebruik van gefermenteerde knoflook wordt reeds na amper enkele weken een belangrijke daling van.../...

Lees verder...

----------

